# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Willy Meyer denuncia ante CE el grave deterioro del Tajo por la contaminación

## No Registrado

27-09-2011 / 18:51 h
Bruselas, 27 sep (EFE).- El eurodiputado de Izquierda Unida Willy Meyer ha denunciado hoy ante la Comisión Europea (CE) el "total abandono" y "grave deterioro" del río Tajo a causa, a su juicio, del incumplimiento por parte de las autoridades españolas de la directiva marco europea sobre el tratamiento de aguas residuales.

En concreto, Meyer denunció en un comunicado "constantes vertidos de sustancias contaminantes y aguas residuales sin depurar" al Tajo, así como "el grave deterioro de su cauce derivado del trasvase en la parte alta del río".

"Estamos ante una vulneración inaceptable por parte de España de la normativa europea, un incumplimiento sin excusas ni explicaciones válidas", señaló el eurodiputado, quien confió en que la CE "tome nota de la situación e implemente con carácter de urgencia las medidas que considere oportunas para asegurar el cumplimiento de la directiva".

Meyer, que ha colaborado con el concejal de IU del Ayuntamiento de Talavera de la Reina ,José María Domínguez, y con la Red y la Plataforma ciudadana en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche, aseguró a la Comisión que "aún no han sido adaptados los planes de Cuenca" y le solicitó que se dirija a las autoridades competentes españolas para exigir el cumplimiento de la directiva marco de agua.

Domínguez destacó por su parte en la nota el "enorme deterioro" que en su opinión provoca el trasvase de agua en la parte alta del cauce sobre el tramo fluvial Aranjuez-Toledo-Talavera de la Reina.

Según Meyer, la Plataforma ciudadana ha denunciando en múltiples ocasiones que, "transcurridos casi dos años desde la fecha limite establecida por la Unión Europea, aún no se ha presentado públicamente ni siquiera el borrador del Plan de Cuenca modificado para el río Tajo".

Esa demora ha motivado que no esté operativo "ningún programa adaptado que suponga la mejora de la actual insostenible situación, que garantice un caudal ecológico mínimo y plantee la necesaria recuperación del régimen natural del río y de su entorno", concluyó. EFE

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=940097


 A ver si nos dan caña, pero de la buena.

----------


## Luján

Que denuncie ante Europa, sinceramente no va a ningún lado.

¿Qué va a hacer la CE? Pues imponer una multa, otra más, que pagaremos todos los españoles por culpa de unos gobernantes inútiles, para seguir igual. Lo que tantas otras veces ha pasado.

Donde hay que denunciar el estado del Tajo es ante los tribunales nacionales. Nada de Directivas Marco, es mucho más fácil. Se produce un incumplimiento de la Ley de Aguas, donde los tribunales nacionales son los que tienen la voz cantante, y los que pueden sancionar directamente a las personas (físicas) culpables del estado del río.

----------


## Comizo

Es cierto, pero yo creo que la ley de aguas española es tan laxa e imprecisa que cuando hay denuncias, se castigan con una multa irrisoria o se escapa el denunciado por cualquier rendija.

Sin ir más lejos, me estoy fijando actualmente en los vertidos que hacen muchos municipios, vertidos de alcantarilla, y hay una tremenda cantidad de ellos que vierten directamente sus desechos o con unas depuradoras insuficientes e ineficaces.

Me han dicho que Tarancón es el causante de la suciedad tremenda del Tajo desde más o menos Estremera hacia abajo.  No he visto el punto de vertido, aunque he ido a buscarlo, pero las fincas particulares impiden el paso. La verdad es que hasta allí el río baja más o menos bien, y desde ese punto, el agua baja bastante sucia y huele incluso mal.

Esta semana iba a ir a un río de Girona a pescar, pero por motivos personales he tenido que dejarlo, y mis compañeros de viajes, me han enviado un mensaje hablando de los vertidos de un pueblo a ese río. No sé cual es porque iba de invitado, la semana que viene me lo dirán.

 La cuenca del Henares, más o menos lo mismo. Incluso a quí, a la altura de Espinosa de Henares hay unos antiguos molinos harineros que ahora son de ocio, que secan casi por completo el cauce del río.

 El Duero, como ya comenté, entre Almazán y Burego de Osma, da pena, por detracción de caudales, contaminación de alcantarilla, de fosfatos y eliminación del bosque de ribera por cultivos intensivos. etc, etc...

 Es decir, hay una dejadez total. Y cualquier denuncia repercute en una presión de las instituciones locales que llega hasta la agresión, como le pasó a la denunciante de El Gordo con el tema de Marina la Isla de Valdecañas.

 Por eso, no es una mala vía.

----------


## Azakán

Toda la legislación existente en España y los que la aplican y regulan tienen como cometido no garantizar el estado medioambiental del Tajo, sino exprimirlo para trasvasar toda el agua posible al Levante, para que otras zonas de España (diversas) puedan hacer lo que quieran con su agua.

Eso es así, el estado del Tajo habla por sí solo (el Tajo nace en las alcantarillas de Madrid y su uno lee los caudales en las páginas del SAIH lo puede ver perfectamente), por lo que no sobra la denuncia. Hay que hacer todas las denuncias internacionales posibles, hasta al Vaticano, porque las que se hacen en España no sirven para nada.

----------

